# My new field Reel



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I purchased this reel some time ago. It started out as a ABU 6500 CS ROCKET. I put a 5500 CT frame on it, and sent the side plate to my buddy John Owens, and he installed one of his custom knobby mag kits. His conversion actually as a ball bearing in it. With no prfessional fitting it runs DRY 2:30 full off, and 50sec full on. With one drop of RRF it runs for 13 secs full on, and full off just about 60sec. I can't wait to try this baby out.. Not sure if I want to upgrade the bearings.. I think this reel is fully capable of casting 750ft.. Only if I was!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice conversion, i like the looks of it


Jesse


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice reel man


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks guys.. Everything is second hand except the mag conversion. I'm all about buying on a budget..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Special K, did you raid my reel locker? 

Nice reel.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I haven't raided your locker yet.. butas so on as I get a chance I'll be trying to get something on the cheap...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

hey kmw, what type of distance are you getting now?? i might need a lesson from you.


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Verrrry nice. Where's the post for it on marketplace??


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thats alot of mags kwesi..
i use only 2
i get spin times from 8 secs all the way to about 1:45 with oil.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It's actually only two mags in it now. Joh drilled three holes, but shipped it with only one mag, and one spare. with two mags turned all the way on it gets 6secs. One turn your at about 10 seconds.. Full off you get about 40 secs. I 700ft cast take what 6-8 secs.. No need for a 90sec spin on the field..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i haven't measured myself in some time. I've been pretty much been using a baseball type setup to work on my form..













terpfan said:


> hey kmw, what type of distance are you getting now?? i might need a lesson from you.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice looking reel you got there Kwesi!
A baseball is great Kwesi for working on your form. Plus, you can throw more, you don't have to walk out to the weight everytime. Just reel up the baseball. Baseball really helps you work on technique, plus it slows you down just a bit. I usually try and throw the baseball for the first 2 casts just to make sure I work on my form then I when I think I have got it I will throw a 150 gram weight on. Let us know how you do with the reel, good luck man.
Here is one with the baseball:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ezzDOaBFz8

Here is one with 150 gram weight:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdXl9K3ep8E


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

you keep jumping up like that, you might catch up to the lead. kwesi, watch the videos. keep up on the practise[but be planted firmly on the ground] and you and pontiac will both be over 700. now to fishing. its been to damn hot for this ol guy to go out. i've been to the inlet and it's slow.it was about 100 the last 2 days, so if the temp. drops as expected, it should pick up.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice looking reel Kwesi.

Where is the ball bearing and what is the purpose?

Tommy


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I"m pretty new at this, but that 150 gram cast sure looks like 700' to me !!!!

Kwesi, thats a very nice reel you got there, good luck with it, an let us know how it performs for you. david


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My helper ( 9 year old daughter) will be filming me this weekend.. I'll be sure to post my videos..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Question.. I sent John Owens an email, and told him to jump on here and explain his creation. I wouldn't dare try to explain something I don't understand.. LOL 




Tommy said:


> Nice looking reel Kwesi.
> 
> Where is the ball bearing and what is the purpose?
> 
> Tommy


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re Tommy's question - where is the bearing*

Hi guys, i am the guy who makes these, There are 2 ball bearing races fitted, 1 on the inside and 1 on the outside of the sideplate, they are flanged bearings that sit tightly in the hole in your sideplate, a shaft is then machined to run in these bearings with very tight tolerances, shaft is machined the correct length to centre your spool so no adjustments needed there, the shaft has a step on it that locates on the inner race of the inner bearing, a small step on the knob locates and runs on the inner race of the outer bearing, the knob is drilled for a retaining grub screw while fitted to a sideplate so that there is no lateral movement of the shaft or knob which can cause bearing compression, as you can imagine these are very free running conversions, if you want you can simply spin the knob from full on to full off, spool balance is very important as vibration from a poorly balanced spool can sometimes cause the knob to turn slighty at the start of the cast.

I have my own website in the UK where i sell these but i understand i am not allowed to post commercial links on here.

I think you can Email or PM me directly from this forum if you want to know more

John


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks John! I think this reel will get in the 600's this fall.... I'm planning on making it down to my favorite DC casting field soon.. anyone that i happen to run into is more than welcome to cast to reel.. If you blowit up you must respool it.. LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

buddy I've check out all your videos!
great job


Dig-on-me said:


> Nice looking reel you got there Kwesi!
> A baseball is great Kwesi for working on your form. Plus, you can throw more, you don't have to walk out to the weight everytime. Just reel up the baseball. Baseball really helps you work on technique, plus it slows you down just a bit. I usually try and throw the baseball for the first 2 casts just to make sure I work on my form then I when I think I have got it I will throw a 150 gram weight on. Let us know how you do with the reel, good luck man.
> Here is one with the baseball:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ezzDOaBFz8
> ...


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a sharp looking reel.
Smart modifications.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I am shooting for next year to make it to one or a couple of ya'lls tourneys. I am just trying to get this year under my belt so I have a little more experience. Thanks Kwesi I really appreciate it. Your enthusiasm for the sport is great, keep it up! You will be shooting over 600' before you know it! If I can ever help you from Texas, just let me know! Later Kwesi.

Carlos Osuna


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks buddy... I have a feeling in 2010 I might putting a target on your back.. Or by then maybe you will be putting on on my back... I'll be there..


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Very nice reel!! Can't wait to see it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet reel! Let us know how it does in the field.


----------

